# Iris Duo



## Liz

My most recent watercolor, it's a small 5x7 inch. Feedback welcome, good or bad. BY the way I did a digital version which I'll post in the digital art section.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I don't know which version I like more it's so pretty did you scan this into the program then edit it or did you paint the digital version from scratch?


----------



## Desdichado

Like the nice loose watercolour Liz.


----------



## Liz

Thanks much

The original was a small acrylic, I used a transparent setting in my graphics program so I could trace around the acrylic, once I got it the way I wanted I deleted the acrylic from the digital file. The beauty of digital painting is that you can move things around as many times as you want without ruining anything. I liked the composition of the digital painting better than the acrylic and used it for my watercolor.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks for that Liz. I'm exploring mediums that don't require a lot of room as I'm moving in to my RV pretty soon as soon as we close on the house. Digital and watercolor might be the thing. All I would need is a pad of paper right? The canvases will have to go.


----------



## Liz

Watercolor paintings and supplies don't need a lot of space to store but you still need space to paint. I paint on a drafting table.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks, I'll work it out.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I have a collapsible, portable easel and I use my kitchen table or outside, works great!


----------



## Liz

Easels don't work that well with watercolor because the paint will run down the paper


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm thinking of building something that will fit over my steering wheel. I'ts an unused space while we're parked and has a very comfy seat.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

you can buy watercolor pads I have before, or just stretch your own paper? easy enough


----------



## Liz

Do you mean watercolor block? Paper in a watercolor pad will buckle if it's too wet. I tape my watercolor paper down to a sturdy board.


----------

